# Moving to Milan



## Leo09 (Sep 11, 2009)

Hi Guys 

You've probably seen countless questions like the one i'm about to ask you on the forum but . . . . Do you know of any marketing and sales companies that require english mother tongue speakers?

I am looking to relocate to Italy with my Italian partner next summer and trying to bed down some roots before our arrival.

I have five years experience in an award winning Ad agency so would ideally like to put my skills to use, although not a 'must' given my basic Italian.

thanks in advance for your feedback


----------

